# Orlando July 28 thru August



## LongIsland16 (Jul 14, 2015)

I am looking to rent a unit that is preferably a 1 or 2 bedroom in Orlando area starting July 28 thru August ?.  I am flexible on my dates.  I am also willing to take a traditional week that checks in the 31st or 1st.  Thank you.


----------



## tug_lee (Jul 15, 2015)

are you still looking?


----------



## LongIsland16 (Jul 16, 2015)

tug_lee said:


> are you still looking?



Yes, I am.  Please PM me if you have anything.


----------



## dltorrisi (Jul 19, 2015)

Sent you a PM. Call me if you still need something. Thanks!


----------

